# Smoked Potato Salad



## tjshelton

I'd like to try a Smoked Potato Salad - There is a recipe in the "Dadgum, That's Good" cookbook that looks really good.

It calls for peeled russet potatoes, but I'd like to use Red potatoes and leave the skin on.  Would this work?  Or would leaving the skin on keep the smoke from infusing into the potato?

I promise Qpics when its made...

Tom


----------



## mdboatbum

I'd guess the skin would be a pretty effective barrier for the smoke. I'd definitely recommend reds, as have yet to successfully use russets in potato salad. They usually end up mashed. I was thinking about this the other day, and I think I'd cube the potatoes leaving the skins on, then parboil them. Then into an ice water bath to shock them. Then a couple hours in a cool (120˚?) smoker til they reached the desired doneness. I'd think hot smoking them might make then tough on the outside, but I certainly could be wrong. just ask my wife :)


----------



## venture

I think this would work.  Leaving the skin on red potatoes is pretty common.

When I use russets for fries, I often leave half the skin on to kick up their flavor and give them a rustic look.  When leaving all the skin on russets, you can get an overly bitter flavor.

Looks like you will have some fun experimenting.  For me, experimenting is really half the fun.  About the only rules in my kitchen are the ones regarding food safety.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater

I haven't smoked taters for tater salad but I like taking reds and quartering them and coating with olive oil and whatever seasoning I feel like and smoke them. Awefull darn good.


----------



## chef jay

I did a smoked potato salad with red potatoes in July with the skin on and it was amazing with good smoke flavour throughout. I smoked the potatoes until they were soft, cut them when they were warm and dressed the salad (I did a mayo/sour cream based dressing with celery, sweet onion and homemade sweet pickles). I served it the following day, it lasted about 20 minutes...


----------



## hooligan8403

Chef Jay said:


> I did a smoked potato salad with red potatoes in July with the skin on and it was amazing with good smoke flavour throughout. I smoked the potatoes until they were soft, cut them when they were warm and dressed the salad (I did a mayo/sour cream based dressing with celery, sweet onion and homemade sweet pickles). I served it the following day, it lasted about 20 minutes...




Similar to the recipe I use for my potato salad. Red potatoes, sour cream, light mayo, garlic, crumbled bacon, and green onions. Im not a fan of eggs so I usually have to make my own.


----------



## SmokinAl

I have found that potato's really pick up smoke. It doesn't matter if the skin is on or off.


----------



## custom99

I have never done smoked potato salad. I throw russet potatoes in when I am doing ribs and they are great. I just rub them done with olive oil and s/p. They are so soft by the time the ribs are done that they have the consistency of a smokey mashed potato. The oil soaks in and between that and the smoke the insides turn a dark golden brown.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4

Chef Jay said:


> I did a smoked potato salad with red potatoes in July with the skin on and it was amazing with good smoke flavour throughout. I smoked the potatoes until they were soft, cut them when they were warm and dressed the salad (I did a mayo/sour cream based dressing with celery, sweet onion and homemade sweet pickles). I served it the following day, it lasted about 20 minutes...



I did the same except with a different version of the salad. but you should find the reds will get a good flavor with skin on


----------



## r4g4b45h

We just did a smoked potato salad with reds for hubby's birthday. Rubbed the potatoes with some evoo before putting them in the smoker, and sprinkle them with sea salt. Cut them up, mixed with mustard, mayo, dill pickle relish, and served it. So good! Can't wait to taste it tomorrow, once the flavored marry!


----------



## reinhard

Great thread!!! I haven't smoked potatoes yet, and this will make me jump right into it.  I have one rule with potatoes--I leave the skin on for everthing i make with potatoes.  Mashed, fried, baked ect. now smoked coming up.  Reinhard


----------

